# 1974 Schwinn Breeze Find..I love it.



## FrancoNuevo (Dec 11, 2016)

Recently found this Schwinn Breeze Woman's cruiser.
serial lookup identifies it as built May, 1974
It's " on the list' for servicing and cleanup....
I don't think it's ever been stored outdoors,   super clean...and, you all know how these old Schwinn's shine up...especially the old chrome...I've polished just bits of it, and it's gonna gleam.....

Rear hub needs attention, it just spins, so I'll have to break that down...and that's really the only issue with this fine old bike.....Thrift shop special.

Franco


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 11, 2016)

Its a nice one.Good find.I've gotten a few of them from the local thrift shop but a couple of other guys have wised up and now have look outs @ the stores.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 25, 2016)

That's the shorter frame which I believe is harder to find.  Great for the kids and shorter ladies .  I fixed up one for a guy that worked with me for his wife.  He came back and told me she loved it so much, she wanted another one for her friend.  So I fixed up another I had and sold it to him too.  I used to pick them up at thrift stores with 2 speed kickbacks on them for $10.  Those days are looooong gone .

Love those single speed lightweights.  I have a tall frame yellow Collegiate that was converted to single speed.  It's so easy to ride compared to my ballooners .  Enjoy, they are nice riding bikes.


----------

